# Apple snails?



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

I went into one of my LPS, which is family owned and has extremely knowledgeable staff when it comes to every animal they sell. I had been thinking about getting an apple snail for a while, and decided to get one for my sorority. I asked if they carried any... and was told it's illegal to ship them over state lines! Is this true? And if so, is there any way to get one, or should I settle for a mystery snail?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

In the USA there is laws against shipping some snails over state lines, and the permits are quite expensive. Not really worth it. Some states believe these snails can cause harm if released into the wild. Sad. So ya, there's no possible way to get one as online has the same restrictions. Is go with what's legal to own.


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

Darn... Oh well. That is disappointing though, I was really hoping to get one


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

There are so many weird laws in USA when it comes to shipping live animals, but I guess since there is such a variety in habitats there, kinda makes sense. In Canada we have one habitat, cold haha Actually Alberta has a ban on domestic rats! How silly. Is there much difference with mystery and Apple? I have a black apple snail, its yellow


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm just concerned with tank overpopulation, is all... From what I've read on here and other sites, population control is easy with Apple snails. I'll do some research into Mystery snails, since that seems to be all I can get here :/


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

mystery snails are a type of apple snail. they're a bit smaller regular apples and need a male and a female to breed. plus if they do breed they lay their eggs in a big pile above the water line so it would be easy to get rid of them if you don't want them. they also generally only eat dying plants and I believe apples will eat any plants, so mystery snails are better if you have live plants


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmmmm... I might have to see how much they are then


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Tisia, I was wondering what the connection was between the two. Glad to see they are the same only smaller!


----------



## eatingganesh (Sep 30, 2011)

I've read on another site that mystery snails do not make good companions for bettas. They have long antennae and apparently bettas will nip on them and stress them out. I suppose a mystery snail or two would be fine if your betta is super docile and doesn't care at all about things on the bottom.


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

It'll be going in my 20 gal community tank, which houses an unusually docile sorority. My girls don't bother any of the other fish (platies, tetras, and cory cats), and they don't even seem to notice each other!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I've never heard that about snails and have hand many shipped across state lines ... weird.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/plant_health/permits/organism/snails_slugs.shtml One of the many sites, it gets confusing to someone like me though since I am not American or have the ability to properly read or speak fancy science terminology. I'm reading the only one that can move state lines is the Mystery Snail, Pomacea bridgesii (diffusa).


----------



## eatingganesh (Sep 30, 2011)

That sounds ideal!  those mystery snails are awfully cute with their wavy antennae. Apparently they are also escape artists so if your tank is 'topless' you'll have to watch out for snailcide


----------



## eatingganesh (Sep 30, 2011)

*Neat site*

I found this really neat site this morning while researching snails for my upcoming purchse. Thought it might be helpful to others... 





Bloeduwedd said:


> I went into one of my LPS, which is family owned and has extremely knowledgeable staff when it comes to every animal they sell. I had been thinking about getting an apple snail for a while, and decided to get one for my sorority. I asked if they carried any... and was told it's illegal to ship them over state lines! Is this true? And if so, is there any way to get one, or should I settle for a mystery snail?


----------

